# Anyone try baclofen for anxiety.



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

History: no response to atleast 15 different antideppresant/ anxiety drugs

Baclofen, It had no effect until I reached 20mg+ 3× a day.started at 5mg.
I was prescribed it in rehab off label for anxiety and to reduce cravings. 
Problem is I had a limited supply when I left rehab and didn't realize it's potential until after I left and self experimented with increased dosing. 

For a week or two on the right dose I had a new head. I could feel no anxiety or depression but I also couldn't feel pleasure. It had that weird effect of reducing pleasure so if I were to sneeze it actually wouldn't feel good, and I couldn't feel pleasure when orgasm, stuff like that.

Very odd, and very noticeable. 
Basically it seemed to turn me into the ssri zombie that ssris never could.
It's weird. 
I need to get a Dr to retrial that drug because it was a lot better than living in mental anguish.

Let me know if you'd like to know more.

I'm putting this out there because of how treatment resistant I am and how such an unexpected off label drug could actually have such a profound effect.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

That is great that it helped you !! I was interested in this medication as well , but have not been able to find any information on it.


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

It worked great for me when taken in higher doses all at once (60-90 mg). Anxiety was greatly reduced, felt much more content, and in a much better mood. I think it's best to use it occasionally because I believe I had some tolerance to it and also withdrawal can be bad if you use it everyday. I have been off of it for a couple weeks now after having been on it nearly every day for 3-4 months. I'm going to take a few months off of it and then I will use it again but probably only a couple days a week at most to avoid any tolerance and withdrawal.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

80 mg per day -- felt like a sugar pill to me.

I have refills available, so if I wanted, I could try it at a mega-dose (after investigating what the LD50 is to ensure such isn't dangerous.)


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Not baclofen, but I've taken phenibut which works similarly (more specifically; action at GABA-B receptors). It works okay for anxiety, and enhances mood, music, and creativity. But I mostly take it to improve sleep quality.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Is there a site for this drug?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

jim_morrison said:


> Not baclofen, but I've taken phenibut which works similarly (more specifically; action at GABA-B receptors). It works okay for anxiety, and enhances mood, music, and creativity. But I mostly take it to improve sleep quality.


Phenibut causes nausea & vomiting (all over my hallway). Baclofen doesn't do that.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

It worked for me and in very low doses. Funny thing was; the first times I took it it seemed to do very little but when trying them again nearly a year later it was a different thing. Not really overall as effective as benzos but definite anxiolytic effect. They are more of muscle relaxants though.

But despite what some medical resources will tell you, it is very addictive, possibly more so than benzos. Just saying this as a warning since some people seem to think baclofen has little or no abuse/addictive potential.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Phenibut causes nausea & vomiting (all over my hallway). Baclofen doesn't do that.


No nausea or vomiting with phenibut for me but I was only taking 600mg, that's a relatively low dose, but I was only trialling it for sleep enhancement. On forums the dose which most narcoleptics used was about 500-750mg a night. Poor substitute for Xyrem (isn't everything?) but what can you do.


----------

